
What is a good example of recursion other than generating a Fibonacci sequence? - solipsist
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4945128/what-is-a-good-example-of-recursion-other-than-generating-a-fibonacci-sequence
======
motxilo
I personally consider generating Fibonacci sequences a spiffy example of
recursion since due to its tree-recursive nature, one step further on top of
linear processes generated by factorial-like implementations. For instance,
this very fact can be used to study exponential time complexities and serves
as an introduction to important concepts like memoization.

